

C# moved to #3 on TIOBE chart - gdhillon

Just noticed that C# moved up to #3 on the list of most popular programming list for month of February 2012. I'm assuming this is due to growing popularity of ASP.NET framework. What are your thoughts?<p>http://www.tiobe.com/index.php/content/paperinfo/tpci/index.html
======
spobo
It's a nice language and a nice platform. The new ASP.NET MVC and
EntityFramework stuff is very nicely done too. The community is in the lift as
well thanks to the professional stackoverflow network and initiatives like
NuGet. It really isn't a bad place to work in. Same deal goes with Visual
Basic. Same power, different (imo easier to read, more annoying to write)
syntax.

But for a low-budget startup the licensing costs are what'll get you in the
long run. Stick with something free to use like ruby, javascript, php, etc.

~~~
Irfaan
_But for a low-budget startup the licensing costs are what'll get you in the
long run. Stick with something free to use like ruby, javascript, php, etc._

I take it mono isn't a reasonable replacement on non-Microsoft OSes?

------
afsina
Perhaps main reason for this MS is promoting the language at the expense of
Visual Basic. Personally, I think it is a shame that a language targeted
mainly to a single OS gain such popularity (not counting Mono.)

~~~
Irfaan
_I think it is a shame that a language targeted mainly to a single OS gain
such popularity (not counting Mono.)_

I do hope you hold the same cynicism for Objective-C. :P

~~~
afsina
Objective-C is actually worse.

~~~
Irfaan
I have to respect consistency. :)

I find it interesting that the poster mentioned the growth of C# (going from
4th to the 3rd), but didn't mention Objective-C's much larger growth spike
(from 8th to 5th place).

To me, that's the bigger story - I imagine all that Objective-C growth is
getting targeted squarely at the mobile platforms. That's a _lot_ of dev
interest.

------
EiZei
A little bit off-topic but does anyone else find odd that Javascript is still
ranked below Perl of all things? You'd think between node.js and all the
client-side craziness it would have a much stronger showing.

------
Irfaan
ASP.Net might be behind the growth, but I wouldn't discount native application
development (particularly in the enterprise space). Not everyone writes web
apps, after all. :)

